# How long is soaked feed good for?



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I just started my horse on purina integri-t and it must be soaked. So I was wondering how long is it good for once soaked? I know with beat pulp you've got about 24hs but I don't know how long for soaked pellets. I would soak them between 6 and 9 pm an feed it around 730 am. Would it still be good to feed because it would make the processes much easier for us instead of doing it in the morning and having to wait since she is the only one on soaked feed.

Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I would think overnight would be ok. Since it's pellets, does it turn to mush? That would be my only concern....my horses won't eat it once it turns to mush.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The less time you wait, the less likely it is for them to ferment. If you soak them at 9 pm and feed around 7:30 am, that's fine. I'd be a little nervous waiting more than 12 hours to feed soaked pellets, so the later you can actually start them soaking the better.

I'm not sure why you think they need to soak overnight, though. I feed my boys Blue Seal Trotter pellets soaked, and it doesn't take more than 5 minutes for the pellets to soak up all the water.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

At a farm I worked at, the owner always had me get the senior feed soaking for the morning while I was mixing the nighttime feed. I always had it set in the air conditioned house so that it'd be less likely to spoil in the 12 hours till I came back to actually deliver the morning feed, and time past that I dunno how long it's good for.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My oldest eats a mash, the shredded beet pulp & hay cubes soak for about an hour, then I add the pellets and they only take a few minutes to turn to mush. How long they could go, no clue as I don't ever leave them any longer than what it takes to get them soft. I will say though that if he leaves a little in his pan (it's usually licked clean) it does smell sour by the next feeding. I'd be leery leaving it very long but I'm admittedly a worry wart.


----------



## diamondappy (Mar 2, 2012)

We are feeding Integri-T as well -- from the label I understood that it has to be fed within an hour of being soaked so that's what I've been following ( I am a worry wart as well ) if it goes any longer than an hour I throw it out.....I've attached the label that I've been following maybe you could call the Purina line and ask them -- the number is at the bottom. 
Sorry so long but the info is at the very bottom 


Intégri-TTM is a complete feed designed to meet the special nutrient requirements of light to moderate performance
horses, breeding, show horses and yearlings that require a low sugar/starch (non-structural carbohydrates – NSC) diet.
Intégri-TTM is ideal for horses that « tie-up », get excited off grain, have a history of laminitis, Cushing’s Disease or insulin
resistance. Insulin resistant and Cushing’s horses that don’t need extra calories from feed should be fed the supplement
Equilizer (# 3585) to make sure their hay ration is balanced in vitamins and minerals.
FEATURES
•
Contains highly digestible fibre ingredients
(soy hulls)
BENEFITS
•
•
•
Formulated to contain a maximum non-
structural carbohydrates (NSC) or
sugar/starch content of 10%
•
•
•
Helps maintain a healthy digestive tract
and calm attitude
Promotes health and vitality
The lowest glycemic feed on the market
Ideal for horses that “tie-up”, suffer from
Cushing’s Disease or have a history of
laminitis
Improves behaviour in “hot” horses
• Contains added vegetable oil • Increases energy density of diet for
improved athletic performance, body
condition and appearance
• Contains stabilized ground flax formulated • Supports immune function and anti-
to achieve a balanced Omega-6 to Omega inflammatory properties
3 ratio Important to maintain cognitive and
neurological health
Contains Horse PlusTM , an exclusive • 
complement of all B-vitamins including • 
biotin and Vitamin C 
•
•
•
Essential blood-building nutrient
Enhances immune function and overall
health
Promotes healthy hooves and hair coat
• Amino acid balanced for lysine and • Maintains proper muscle tone and joint
methionine function
• Contains Purina® Yeast Culture • Improves the digestibility of dietary
roughage resulting in increased energy
and protein utilization
Code: 3580
Copyright © 2009 by Agribrands Purina Canada Inc. All rights reserved. PURINA®, CHOW® and the Checkerboard design are licensed trademarks of Nestlé Purina PetCare Company.
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
NSC
actual 10%
min. 13.0%
min. 6.0%
max. 25.0%
min. 0.65%
min. 0.3%
actual 0.9%
actual 0.55%
actual 0.5%
Crude Protein
Crude Fat
Crude Fibre
Lysine
Methionine
Calcium
Phosphorus
Sodium
Copper
Cobalt
Iodine
Manganese
Zinc
Biotin
Vitamin A
Vitamin D3
Vitamin E
Selenium
actual
actual
actual
actual
actual
min.
min.
min.
min.
added
35 mg/kg
0.30 mg/kg
0.75 mg/kg
100 mg/kg
125 mg/kg
300 mcg/kg
6,500 I.U./kg
1,200 I.U./kg
250 I.U./kg
0.30 mg/kg
FEEDING DIRECTIONS:
Feed Purina Intégri-TTM according to the table below, whereby the lower quantity meets minimum vitamin and mineral
requirements and the higher quantity meets Purina Superior Recommendations. Ideally, feed to desired body condition,
and for every kilogram under the Purina Superior recommendation provide 200 grams of Purina Equilizer (# 3585).
Provide free-choice salt. Daily ration should be divided into 2 and preferably 3 separate feedings or more. Feed in
conjunction with water and a minimum of 1% body weight of hay or equivalent pasture.
Daily kg of Intégri-TTM per 100 kg of Body Weight
Minimum Purina Superior
Maintenance 0.67 kg/100 kg BW 1.0 kg/100 kg BW
Light exercise 0.7 kg/100 kg BW 1.33 kg/100 kg BW
Moderate exercise 0.75 kg/100 kg BW 1.5 kg/100 kg BW
Gestating Mare 0.92 kg/100 kg BW 1.33 kg/100 kg BW
Breeding Stallion 0.7 kg/100 kg BW 1.33 kg/100 kg BW
Yearling (13 to 18 months of age) 1.33 kg/100 kg BW 1.67 kg/100 kg BW
Yearling (19 plus months of age) 1.14 kg/100 kg BW 1.67 kg/100 kg BW
Amounts for broodmares and yearlings can vary depending on the hay. Agribrands Purina recommends that you have
your hay analyzed and balance your ration accordingly. Also, depending on the hay, Optimal (# 3567) may be better
suited for broodmares and yearlings as a supplement than Equilizer (# 3585).
Research supports that all high quality fibres quickens the rate of saliva absorption. Because Agribrands Purina uses
high quality fibre in this product, we strongly recommended to add 2 to 3 parts of water per part of feed and to feed no
later than one hour after wetting.
For more information please call 1-800-567-CHOW (2469) or email [email protected] or visit Agribrands Purina Canada Inc..
Copyright © 2009 by Agribrands Purina Canada Inc. All rights reserved. PURINA®, CHOW® and the Checkerboard design are licensed trademarks of Nestlé Purina PetCare Company.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Great thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

If you use warm water it tends to soak up faster then using cold.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> If you use warm water it tends to soak up faster then using cold.


Yup. Since my barn is just out my back door, I put hot water in a bucket and carry it out to the feed area.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can smell it if its fermented, mine wont touch anything like that. In this heat a few hours is long enough, even any leftover hay in the tub thats been soaked smells fermented and gets thrown out


----------

